# Don Nelson in Golden State..



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Do you think Nelson will be succesful with the Warriors? They were one of the only teams (if I remember correctly) that had a winning record against us last season. Don Nelson seems like a decent coach to get them running - JRich, BDiddy.

I hope he can turn Biedrins into something special, I really like him. Also could be interesting to see what he does with Mike Dunleavy.

Here's an interview I found with him. Full interview



> Q: Do you think you need a true center to win in the NBA these days?
> NELSON: Oh, they’re good to have. I’m always looking for them. I just haven’t found many of them. Good ones.
> 
> "NELSON: Umm…. yeah. That situation, if that’s what Mully wants to do. We could do a situation like that. *I have a very talented guy I’m trying to get to come and join me here.* If that would happen and everybody is on the same page with that, sure."
> ...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

If anyone can make lemonaid of the lemons in Oakland, it's Nellie.

The Warriors truly have a talented roster, but lacked direction and discipline. Nellie will command their repsect (moreso than Mike Montgomery did--by far). That alone will show a marked improvement in the way the Warriors will play ball.

Now are they a playoff club? Contrary to my fellow Warriors, I believe the West is simply too stacked and think that the W's are at least another year (and roster moves) from a spot in the playoffs. That being said, there ought to be an improvement in both # of wins and quality of basketball from this team (I think the W's had something like 15 losses by 3 points or less--I imagine Nellie would help get a team to close out those types of games).

As for the W's taking 3 of 4 from the Mavs last year....I can't explain that, but the Warriors thank you for those victories. :wink:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nelly is definetly an improvement for GS, and yes I think he will make their team much better, now let's hope BD can stay healthy, and the playoffs might not be that out of reach.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nelson is an improvement over Montgomery, I'm just unsure of his style making them that much better of a team. We all know he likes to free-wheel a lot, something the Davis-led Warriors are good at, but what they were really missing last year is a specific structure, and more importantly defense. 

The Warriors will be one of the more exciting teams in the league, as Nelson coaching will be sure to get them more national coverage, but I'm not quite sure this was the best move. You can look at it two ways: either the Warriors are better off, as they're a fastbreak team and he's the master of the faster pace, or you could look at it as the Warriors being steered further into the wrong direction. 

Realistically, how long will Nelson stay? I give three years tops, and after those three years, what does the team look like? Ala what happened to us, it's going to be up to the next coach to preach what needed to be taught in this timeframe. They're not much of a team as is...and going further with the style they have now won't help. They'll be exciting, but done by the 2nd round even if they make the playoffs.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Nelson is an improvement over Montgomery, I'm just unsure of his style making them that much better of a team. We all know he likes to free-wheel a lot, something the Davis-led Warriors are good at, but what they were really missing last year is a specific structure, and more importantly defense.
> 
> The Warriors will be one of the more exciting teams in the league, as Nelson coaching will be sure to get them more national coverage, but I'm not quite sure this was the best move. You can look at it two ways: either the Warriors are better off, as they're a fastbreak team and he's the master of the faster pace, or you could look at it as the Warriors being steered further into the wrong direction.
> 
> Realistically, how long will Nelson stay? I give three years tops, and after those three years, what does the team look like? Ala what happened to us, it's going to be up to the next coach to preach what needed to be taught in this timeframe. They're not much of a team as is...and going further with the style they have now won't help. They'll be exciting, but done by the 2nd round even if they make the playoffs.


Dre, I wish you'd post in the Warriors board.

This is exactly what I was trying to say initially upon Nelson's hiring. Many Warriors fans, so accustom to mediocrity (at best--most teams the last 12 years have been outright abysmal) can't tell the trees from the forest. 

Furthermore, the better long-term solution (IMO) would have been to get Mario Elie into that head coaching spot. Now, not only is he NOT the head coach, but Nellie has seemingly NOT been interested in grooming Mario into the role (like he did w/ Avery).

This is a quick fix, which will satiate Bay Area hoops fans for a season or two, but beyond that (which I agree with you--Nellie's in Oaktown 3 years tops), where are the Warriors?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think that if Baron can stay healthy Nelson can turn this team around, I am going to shoot out right now and say the have a better offense than the Suns.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I think that if Baron can stay healthy Nelson can turn this team around, I am going to shoot out right now and say the have a better offense than the Suns.


I searched and searched for a new sig, and along comes this jewel... :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I searched and searched for a new sig, and along comes this jewel... :biggrin:


I would have used:



Ninjatune said:


> Who you callin a crack head Bray?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm not proud of my past failures.

(Political speak) :usa:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

They misunderestimated me.
- US President George W. Bush (November 6, 2000 in Bentonville, Arkansas)

Our enemies are innovative and resourceful, and so are we. They never stop thinking about new ways to harm our country and our people, and neither do we. 
- US President George W. Bush (August 5, 2004)

And it's a struggle between good and it's a struggle between evil.
- US President George W. Bush in a speech (on terrorism) to the Cattle Industry Annual Convention and Trade Show at the Denver Convention Center (February 8, 2002)

Our nation must come together to unite.
- US President George W. Bush (June 4, 2001)

If you choose to do so, when Iraq is liberated, you will be treated, tried and persecuted as a war criminal.
- US President George W. Bush (In St. Louis on January 22, 2003, he likely meant 'prosecuted.' Just for the record Bill O'reilly made the same mistake on his TV show The O'reilly Factor in August 2004)

I know the human being and fish can coexist peacefully.
- US President George W. Bush (September 29, 2000 in Saginaw, Michigan)

I know how hard it is for you to put food on your family
- US President George W. Bush (January 27, 2000 in New Hampshire)

This very week in 1989, there were protests in East Berlin and in Leipzig. By the end of that year, every communist dictatorship in Central America had collapsed.
- US President George W. Bush (November 6, 2003 in Washington, D.C.)

Families is where our nation finds hope, where wings take dream. 
- US President George W. Bush (October 2000)

I think we agree, the past is over.
- US President George W. Bush (May 10, 2000)


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I believe in supporting (and praying for) our president, but I can't help but chuckle when my wife says that he's an idiot. :krazy:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

We should vote for Robin Williams.....

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bKhiGjjNKLg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bKhiGjjNKLg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>​


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> I searched and searched for a new sig, and along comes this jewel... :biggrin:


 You don't think so? Every body on that roster will be bumped up a spot and will be playing the fastest ball in the league, I'm not saying they'll blow the Suns out of the water on offense, but as far as numbers go they will be ahead.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> You don't think so? Every body on that roster will be bumped up a spot and will be playing the fastest ball in the league, I'm not saying they'll blow the Suns out of the water on offense, but as far as numbers go they will be ahead.


Could very well be; but I won't go as far as putting it on public record.

Want some points for it? :biggrin:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> Could very well be; but I won't go as far as putting it on public record.
> 
> Want some points for it? :biggrin:


Do I hear a bet in the works between bray & Saint? I might need to throw something like that on _my _ sig (for public record).


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> Could very well be; but I won't go as far as putting it on public record.
> 
> Want some points for it? :biggrin:


 I'm just saying it, you know as well as I do that Don Nelson is good at this kind of stuff, remember the team we had I think we averaged 115 ppg once. Remember that Bray?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> I'm just saying it, you know as well as I do that Don Nelson is good at this kind of stuff, remember the team we had I think we averaged 115 ppg once. Remember that Bray?


 Remember our record and what happened in the playoffs Saint?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yes, all I said was that the OFFENSE will be better, not the overall team play and wins, though I do expect GS to win 40+ games next year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Why do you think they'll be so much better? They were running and freelancing last year :whoknows:, and like I said, the offense isn't the (main) problem.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I expect the offense to run much smoother. I mean last year it was chucking up 3's and alley oops. This year, i think we can expect a more disciplined offense. Will this be enough to make the playoffs?
Only if they surprise like the Suns did and have a healthy Davis for a majority of the season.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

They won't make the playoffs, I think they will win 38-43 games next year though.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> They won't make the playoffs, I think they will win 38-43 games next year though.


38-43 and you said they will average more points than the Suns?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I know it's a stretch, but I think they have a good chance to do it.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> I think that if Baron can stay healthy Nelson can turn this team around, I am going to shoot out right now and say the have a better offense than the Suns.


...Well I'm going to shoot right back and say, you're wrong?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

MVP™ said:


> ...Well I'm going to shoot right back and say, you're wrong?


 Exactly. I like Baron, but right now he's shown no evidence of being comparable to Nash right now, and the Warriors don't have the finishers or scorers the Suns have. The only guy who I can think of is Richardson on the break, and Diogu might be able to develop into a scorer, but they have nothing to rival the Suns except a running style. 


Furthermore, the Suns are less about just running as they are about ball movement on the fly, something the isolation-heavy Warriors aren't going to learn in one year. It sounds nice but it's not happening.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Exactly. I like Baron, but right now he's shown no evidence of being comparable to Nash right now, and the Warriors don't have the finishers or scorers the Suns have. The only guy who I can think of is Richardson on the break, and Diogu might be able to develop into a scorer, but they have nothing to rival the Suns except a running style.
> 
> 
> Furthermore, the Suns are less about just running as they are about ball movement on the fly, something the isolation-heavy Warriors aren't going to learn in one year. It sounds nice but it's not happening.


I agree with the point that the Warriors WON'T be faster, higher-scoring than the Suns...

...but...

they've got a few more tools than you're giving them credit for, Dre. Monta Ellis (all bias aside) is going to be a special player. Did anyone hear a lot about Gilbert Arenas when the W's drafted him in the 2nd round? I find the parallels (so far) w/ Arenas and Ellis eerily similar...and I think that Ellis has got the potential to be a poor-man's version of Arenas.

Furthermore, you give the Warriors a *structured  * offense under Nellie, the fast breaks will be run a lot crisper, allowing some of the more athletic players on the Warriors (Ellie, Mikael Pietrus, Diogu) go get loose in the open court.

Surely, nobody will mistaken them for the Suns, but even those who expect an improved, faster Warriors team, I think a few will be impressed yet.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bruindre said:


> I agree with the point that the Warriors WON'T be faster, higher-scoring than the Suns...
> 
> ...but...
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I know all about Ellis and I like his game, but I'm not sure he's quite there yet. 

And yeah, I agree they will be a bit better and faster, but considering how they ran last year, I'm just wondering truly what the difference between structure and freelancing will be for them. It sure as hell won't be them turning into the suns, but I'm not sure. Already, Nellie's made the Warriors one of the league's more interesting teams, so that's a plus.


----------

